# Your dog sleeping pics !



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought of wanting to post some pictures of Odin and his funny sleeping methods and was curious to see how your dogs position themselves for sleeping ! Post some, I need some laughs !


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*sleeping dog pics*









This is her first night home with us.









At the shop with dad. It's hard being a working puppy.




























Last night with Dad.









Okay she's awake now but the golden and Dad are still asleep.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

He had just been at the vet under a short term sedative, so he was konked out!









Sworn enemies share a chair.

















Took with my cell, sorry quality sucks.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha, Jamie, that first picture is hilarious. I've caught Gunner like that. If it's not his leg then it's his head.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my guys


----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)

Georgia that 5th picture is priceless. They never seem to sleep completely inside their beds!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is one of Abby a few days after having her spay operation.
She did a lot of sleeping during that time and just plopped down
pretty much anywhere...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That ^ is too funny! Doesn't look particularly comfortable, but hey, whatever works right?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh I am about ready to burst! So fun! Today is going to be a verrry loooong day!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Love all these photos! 

Here are a few of Uschi.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I :wub: Uschi! 
All of these pics are so darn cute! I never get tired of seeing GSD pics LOL--


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Showing his...ahem..family jewels (while he still had them) at 4 months old.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Showing his...ahem..family jewels (while he still had them) at 4 months old.


 
LOL...too cute! I love to see them sleeping on their backs like that!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar's favorite spot and position.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is one of Jamie sleeping. She is always konked out with a toy in her mouth. I will hear her playing and then she will get really quiet. I look over and she has done fell asleep with a toy or whatever in her mouth. She is sticking her tongue out in this one as well.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Here is one of Jamie sleeping. She is always konked out with a toy in her mouth. I will hear her playing and then she will get really quiet. I look over and she has done fell asleep with a toy or whatever in her mouth. She is sticking her tongue out in this one as well.


 
Awwww.....So Sweet!!!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is Rival napping. Crazy puppy...I tried to put a bed in there but he just pushes it to the side and lays on the pan. LOL.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KendraLovey said:


> Awwww.....So Sweet!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Kayleigh making herself comfortable in the middle of the night. Was not a happy camper when the flash went off.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rival, Gunner used to do the same thing. I'd put the blankets in all nice and neat and he's push them to the side and sleep on the cold plastic. 


























I don't see how this was comfortable, but hey, whatever floats your boat right?


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Rival, Gunner used to do the same thing. I'd put the blankets in all nice and neat and he's push them to the side and sleep on the cold plastic.


Yeah, it's really strange. Captain has the *biggest* bed but likes to squish himself in corners every once in a while. 

Gunner is *adorable* by the way!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rival said:


> Yeah, it's really strange. Captain has the *biggest* bed but likes to squish himself in corners every once in a while.
> 
> Gunner is *adorable* by the way!


Thank you, that's very nice of you to say.
Gunner will "make" room if he has to. No space is too small he says.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Puppy pics: Max


























More recent:
View from my side of the bed
















I have lots more LOL


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Love them Kris!! I love the passed out puppy pics...dead to the world..lol


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ OMG...The Max puppy pictures are hilarious! I love the 3rd one where his mouth is open! Soooo cute!!


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sadie is too big for the couch. LOL!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Fun thread! Here are some of ours. 

Harley 









Harley-this doesn't look even remotely comfortable does it?









Harley again sharing the loveseat with our cat Luna









Annie


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Oso and youngest tuckered out


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

This is our foster girl, Chrissy from a few minutes ago. To be fair, she just came home a couple of hours ago from her spay surgery so her sleep me be "chemically aided".


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Omg that is hilarious. Poor thing. That is crash and burn!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

She's been pretty out of it. Once in a while she gets up, turns in a circle and then goes right back to laying the same way.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> This is our foster girl, Chrissy from a few minutes ago. To be fair, she just came home a couple of hours ago from her spay surgery so her sleep me be "chemically aided".


Awww, poor thing. Is it wrong that I :rofl: at that?!
Sometimes the chemically induced sleeps are the cutest. They get in the funniest positions.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

OMG - everyone's pics are great!! Here's some of my little furball Kimber


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Awww, poor thing. Is it wrong that I :rofl: at that?!
> Sometimes the chemically induced sleeps are the cutest. They get in the funniest positions.


Naw, it's ok to laugh. We've been giggling about it ourselves. She is now got herself contorted on the couch next to, around and behind my wife, all at the same time. I don't know how either of them are going to get up.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/Christine_Normand-Durham/sleep1.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/Christine_Normand-Durham/animals09006.jpg


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Whiteshepherds your dogs are so freaking cute! I LOVE white's. I have a few friends with whites and I just fell in love with them. If I ever get another GSD, I'll get a white one. There is just something about them that makes me melt! :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/Christine_Normand-Durham/sleep1.jpg


Ok, now THAT is just dangerous! :rofl:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure if non GSD is allowed? but here is Max (they hang off the couch often, my husband does too, haha

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/Christine_Normand-Durham/max002.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/Christine_Normand-Durham/sleep.jpg


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my husband and I's favorite pic of Frodo as a puppy.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

passed out with his frisbee in his mouth...usually it's a bone. haha


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> passed out with his frisbee in his mouth...usually it's a bone. haha


I love it!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great thread and pics-Max needs bigger furniture poor guy


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

holland said:


> Great thread and pics-Max needs bigger furniture poor guy


LOL actually there are 2 couches and a sofa in that room but they always go for the small sofa, and then slide off it. Go figure!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Connor snoozing after Xmas Dinner.

krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------

